# Just got 2007 Rabbit, few questions...



## dentate gyrus (Jun 6, 2007)

My Rabbit (2.5L, 83K miles, manual tranny) was delivered today form insurance auction lot in TX. The engine runs pretty smooth, but it had check engine light and appeared to misfire initially. I scanned it this morning and here is the log. I know nothing about the car history, other than it was stolen and was salvaged because of that. I have MKIV Jetta 2.0 and have done all maintenance and most repairs myself, so I not total novice. But I am not familiar with MKV and this engine. I need to learn everything about this engine and car, what are common issues; what I need to start replacing. It runs fine but has loud noise from front right wheel that appears as bad bearing. Thank you for inputs.


Saturday,10,November,2012,11:14:37:47635
VCDS Version: Release 11.11.2

Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 07K 906 032 T HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component and/or Version: 2.5l R5/4V G 9653
Software Coding: 0000001
Work Shop Code: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3A75CC2B7644B83
6 Faults Found:

000010 - Camshaft Positioner (Bank 1 Intake) 
P000A - 008 - Slow Response - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 133246 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 04:55:30

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1612 /min
Load: 41.9 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 35.0°C
Temperature: 39.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.462 V

001672 - ECM Power Relay Load Circuit: (J271) 
P0688 - 001 - Open Circuit - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 133909 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:50:42

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 917 /min
Load: 25.5 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 15.0°C
Temperature: 15.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 17.145 V

000768 - Random/Multiple Cylinder Misfire Detected 
P0300 - 008 - - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 133909 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:50:44

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 882 /min
Load: 25.1 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 15.0°C
Temperature: 15.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 17.272 V

000773 - Cylinder 5 
P0305 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 133909 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:50:45

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 865 /min
Load: 23.9 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 15.0°C
Temperature: 15.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 15.875 V

000769 - Cylinder 1 
P0301 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 133909 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:42:14

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 658 /min
Load: 41.2 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 30.0°C
Temperature: 14.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.716 V

000772 - Cylinder 4 
P0304 - 008 - Misfire Detected - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 133909 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 01:42:14

Freeze Frame:
RPM: 658 /min
Load: 41.2 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 30.0°C
Temperature: 14.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.716 V


Readiness: 0000 1100x


----------



## PhAyzoN (Nov 29, 2010)

dentate gyrus said:


> 000010 - Camshaft Positioner (Bank 1 Intake)
> P000A - 008 - Slow Response - Intermittent


I believe you may have just experienced the infamous early 2.5L timing chain/tensioner failure. I would recommend not running it at all, and have it towed to a VW shop to get it looked at and fixed. Hopefully it's not too far gone.

However, I could be totally wrong and someone more knowledgeable can correct me.


----------



## HelloMyNameIs (Aug 2, 2011)

> 001672 - ECM Power Relay Load Circuit: (J271)
> P0688 - 001 - Open Circuit - Intermittent


Never seen this one before, but this is suspicious. If there's a intermittent issue with power to the ECM, I'd imagine that could cause some problems. There's a fuse in the engine fuse-box (SB10/F10) and a relay in the same location (A1/R1) for the ECM power. Just a thought. Good luck


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Id check all your coilpacks and sparkplugs before you do anything else. You have multiple misfires and coilpacks are usually always the cause of that. Theyre a known problem on these engines and if they were never replaced or updates with the latest version, thats most likely part of the problem. The other codes Im not sure about, Ill let someone more knowledgable then me tackle those.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

As you have a 2007, you do qualify for the famous timing chain problem, but not all cars from 2005/2007 have that problem. Listen in the middle of the engine for rattle noise (some call it marbles).

There has also been an issue with the coils, and VW should replace those, but I am not sure that is your problem as you have misfires on all cilinders.


----------

